# UK fo's??



## heatherglen (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a question...does anybody here (in the US), ever buy fragrance oils from the UK? I'm having trouble finding certain ones that I want to use in the US, but there are plenty in the UK. Has anyone bought from there, or know if that is a problem when selling? I know they have really strict rules over there about testing and such, but wasn't sure when it's the other way around.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know what you mean. The other way around what? Buying or testing? I have made several inquiries about buying from the UK but have been told shipping makes it to prohibitive.  If its the standards you are worried about, it's unlikely customs will hold anything. Us standards are lower and we're allowed more additives then they do in the UK


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you checked Canada? I don't think the shipping would be as much from the UK, but I've never looked into it..so maybe not? Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 8, 2013)

In the UK, any oils they buy from the US have to be safety tested before they can use them due to their strict rules, the way I understand it anyway. I was wondering if any overseas oils needed to be tested or have any special documentation in the US. Basically if someone should have a reaction to something I make with a foreign fragrance oil, am I going to be in trouble for using that oil? I was also just wondering if anyone had ordered fo's from outside the US, what their experiences have been with them, and if they could recommend any particular places.

I'm not sure about shipping in Canada, but I have been doing very general searches, and the only places I am finding these oils are in the UK. Shipping is a huge consideration, but I have been trying to get some of the companies in the States to consider carrying some of these oils for years now, and getting nowhere. And considering how much shipping I pay to have something shipped from a couple states away, I guess it's time to bite the bullet!


----------



## radar-78 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seriously? We've got something that u can't easily source over there? I spend so much time drooling at the selection of everything you have in the U.S and the prices are so much better. I wish we had half the selection of products u have. When things are available over here the prices are very high in comparison.In reply to your question, I don't know much but I would think price (product & shipping) would be prohibitive. I'm sure there are regs regarding shipping, I remember Canadians posting that f.o's couldn't be shipped by air? I suppose they are chemicals and maybe treated as hazardous in shipment. I wouldn't have thought u would have any problems bringing them into your country, just price and shipping.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 8, 2013)

It really just comes down to a few fragrance oils, particularly Scottish Thistle. I have a large fan base for that sort of fragrance, but I can't find it in the US. I have no idea what it smells like, so I can't even try to recreate it.


----------



## radar-78 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tried to edit my original post but it didn't appear so I'll post here, just looked at the Post Office website and there are restrictions and prohibitions for international mail. The following CANNOT be sent internationally:Flammable liquids, 			This includes mixtures of liquids or liquids containing solids in  solution or suspension which give off a flammable vapour. Any liquid  with a closed cup flash point below 60.5° C is prohibited e.g. acetone,  benzene, cleaning compounds, gasoline, lighter fuel, paint thinners and  removers, petroleum and solvents, certain alcoholic beverages, certain  perfumes?? and aftershaves, varnishes and enamels including nail varnish.Also, liquids above 1 litre 			When sent in international post. We only have Royal Mail (P.O.) here and private couriers and I'm not sure but suspect their rules would be similar.So, maybe it depends on the flashpoint of the F.O?


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2013)

These guys have a Scottish Thistle & sell some fo's (although it's $8 an oz).

There are no problems bringing the fo's into our own country, except like it was already said about possible problems with some fo's due to flashpoints.  Shipping prices would be killer though.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 8, 2013)

radar-78 said:


> Tried to edit my original post but it didn't appear so I'll post here, just looked at the Post Office website and there are restrictions and prohibitions for international mail. The following CANNOT be sent internationally:Flammable liquids, 			This includes mixtures of liquids or liquids containing solids in  solution or suspension which give off a flammable vapour. Any liquid  with a closed cup flash point below 60.5° C is prohibited e.g. acetone,  benzene, cleaning compounds, gasoline, lighter fuel, paint thinners and  removers, petroleum and solvents, certain alcoholic beverages, certain  perfumes?? and aftershaves, varnishes and enamels including nail varnish.Also, liquids above 1 litre 			When sent in international post. We only have Royal Mail (P.O.) here and private couriers and I'm not sure but suspect their rules would be similar.So, maybe it depends on the flashpoint of the F.O?



Thanks for looking that up! I'm thinking it sounds like I would be better off trying to create my own scents!


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 8, 2013)

Genny said:


> These guys have a Scottish Thistle & sell some fo's (although it's $8 an oz).
> 
> There are no problems bringing the fo's into our own country, except like it was already said about possible problems with some fo's due to flashpoints.  Shipping prices would be killer though.



I didn't see a link or anything, but if it's who I'm thinking of, I already tried to work with them. I sent numerous emails inquiring about body safety and pricing, but they wouldn't return my emails. I'm thinking I may have to try to create something myself.


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2013)

heatherglen said:


> I didn't see a link or anything, but if it's who I'm thinking of, I already tried to work with them. I sent numerous emails inquiring about body safety and pricing, but they wouldn't return my emails. I'm thinking I may have to try to create something myself.



Weird, the link was there before :think:

Anyway, here it is again
http://www.pineywoodsindustries.com/scottishfestival.html


----------



## Lolly58 (Apr 8, 2013)

Piney Woods is here in Texas, Livingston to be exact. Their phone no is 936-327-9203. If you go to the website, click on Scottih Festival then scroll down. You'll see it on the left


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, they are the ones I tried to talk to before. Pretty sure I can't afford $8/oz. anyway. Looks like I'm back to the drawing board!


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, $8 an oz is pretty pricey.  

Is there a difference between Scottish thistle & milk thistle?  I saw a Jasmine & Milk Thistle FO at save on scents.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 8, 2013)

Genny said:


> Yeah, $8 an oz is pretty pricey.
> 
> Is there a difference between Scottish thistle & milk thistle?  I saw a Jasmine & Milk Thistle FO at save on scents.



I have been seeing Milk Thistle a few places, too. The thing is...I don't know!  The descriptions of the two vary, Milk more herbal and Scottish more floral. I have actually thought of that, too, but I'm afraid I'll run into someone who knows exactly what Scottish Thistle smells like! 

I'm thinking maybe check out scent descriptions and see what I can come up with on my own. It will be my interpretation, anyway, no one can argue that! :wink:


----------



## radar-78 (Apr 8, 2013)

Where did u see it in the UK? I could only find it at Sensory Perfection and it's out of stock. If it is somewhere I plan on ordering from, I can get some and a) let u know what it smells like and b)maybe put it in a product that I could send for you to try and duplicate it? Any others?


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 8, 2013)

radar-78 said:


> Where did u see it in the UK? I could only find it at Sensory Perfection and it's out of stock. If it is somewhere I plan on ordering from, I can get some and a) let u know what it smells like and b)maybe put it in a product that I could send for you to try and duplicate it?



That's the main place I was thinking of, darn! I did my usual search, and found none of the others, and I don't remember any names. Thank you for the thought, though. I think I'm definitely going to have to use scent descriptions to try to do my best. If you ever see/smell it, let me know what it smells like! :grin:


----------



## radar-78 (Apr 8, 2013)

Will do. Any others u were looking for? If you are looking for a particularly Scottish fragrance have u thought: of Scottish Blossom Honey, Raspberry Blossom and Honey, any Oatmeal scent, any Raspberry scent, Scots Pine, Heather, Whisky, Scottish Rain (any rain type scent and rename it?).These are all things I typically associate with Scotland. I don't think there is much of a smell to real thistle definately not floral, a green, grassy, earthy smell.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 11, 2013)

radar-78 said:


> Will do. Any others u were looking for? If you are looking for a particularly Scottish fragrance have u thought: of Scottish Blossom Honey, Raspberry Blossom and Honey, any Oatmeal scent, any Raspberry scent, Scots Pine, Heather, Whisky, Scottish Rain (any rain type scent and rename it?).These are all things I typically associate with Scotland. I don't think there is much of a smell to real thistle definately not floral, a green, grassy, earthy smell.



Those are excellent ideas! I already do a lot with heather, it's my main, signature fragrance (hence the name! lol), I really like the Scottish Rain and Scottish Blossom Honey ideas. I'm not sure why Americans are so obsessed with the thistle idea, but we just are...I'll think of something for that. I already love honey and oatmeal scents, so that would work good. I would not have thought of raspberry! Raspberry Blossom...maybe a raspberry with a floral touch? I guess since a big chunk of my ancestry is Scottish/Irish/Welsh, it would be okay to just kind of use my imagination. Although, my surname is Welsh, so I really should be looking for Welsh scents...but nobody would get that! :smile:
Thanks for your help!!

After I posted this I saw you are in Wales! Any local popular scent ideas would be great, too. People around here seem to associate certain typical Scottish and Irish scents with those places, but I try to change things up a little. So any popular or traditional scent ideas are extremely appreciated!!


----------



## radar-78 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't sell but I have been giving a lot of thought lately to a home nations range of scents i.e.England/Ireland/Scotland/Wales. These are the ideas so far:
England, English rose, English country garden, English orchard fruits, Tea (We have a national obession with the stuff though I don't drink it), Wimbledon (strawberries& cream), Lavender (I hate it), Rain (again national obsession-we get far too much of it!).

Scotland, I've given u most of my Scottish ideas but just thought of Loch Ness-A watery, ozone type scent maybe u have something that could be renamed or u can blend. There is also Scotch mist available here this is the description:Scotch Mist. A shimmering, ozonic herbal fragrance where crisp rosemary  leaves are uplifted by cool Highland mint and heather, smoothed and  enriched by gentle cedar and amber nuances. Sounds good anyway.

Ireland, Clover and rename it Shamrock. Bailey's Irish cream and again, Irish Whiskey. Irish sea, think dark and stormy for this.

Wales, Could only think of Welsh dragon(sblood) and daffodil. Have seen a white narcissus fo so will try daffodil and white narcissus together. I recall one f.o called Welsh mountain dew but it's discontinued and I didn't smell it. MORE RAIN!

I also keep thinking of names like celtic myth, celtic forest and celtic mist which could be Scottish, Irish or Welsh these could be anything that fit the name.Try thinking of things you associate with those countries you may come up with others I hadn't thought of. Good Luck - Rach x


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 15, 2013)

radar-78 said:


> I don't sell but I have been giving a lot of thought lately to a home nations range of scents i.e.England/Ireland/Scotland/Wales. These are the ideas so far:
> England, English rose, English country garden, English orchard fruits, Tea (We have a national obession with the stuff though I don't drink it), Wimbledon (strawberries& cream), Lavender (I hate it), Rain (again national obsession-we get far too much of it!).
> 
> Scotland, I've given u most of my Scottish ideas but just thought of Loch Ness-A watery, ozone type scent maybe u have something that could be renamed or u can blend. There is also Scotch mist available here this is the description:Scotch Mist. A shimmering, ozonic herbal fragrance where crisp rosemary  leaves are uplifted by cool Highland mint and heather, smoothed and  enriched by gentle cedar and amber nuances. Sounds good anyway.
> ...



Those are some great ideas! Hope you don't mind if I use some of them, although I'm assuming that's why you shared them! :smile: 

Thanks for the ideas and the luck! If I think of any more good ideas, I'll share back.


----------



## radar-78 (Apr 16, 2013)

You're welcome. Would be lovely to see what u come up with.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 16, 2013)

Actually, my next cp project I have been planning is made with hemp milk and scented with Dragon's Blood, now I think I will name it Welsh Dragon. Thanks for the idea, it came at a perfect time! It's also going to be my first attempt at a pencil line, so I will be sure to share pictures.


----------

